# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  HRT Dobro jutro Hrvatska i dojenje

## split

VEć drugi put na HRT u spomenutoj emisiji prilog o bočicama. KAko su otrovne ili možda nisu i sl. Pri tome prikažu bočice bez da prikriju proizvođača (mukte reklama) i malu djecu kako ih hrane adaptiranim. 
Ovaj put nam i jedna školovana gđa. kaže da je ona i svoje dvoje podmladaka tako othranila i da ništa ne brinemo.  :?  :? 
Sve bi to bilo dobro da je novinar na kraju predložio da se majke okrenu dojenju i da se bočica koristi samo u ekstermnim slučajevima.
Stoga predlažem da gospodinu Meštru pošaljemo koju brošuricu o dojenju i pojasnimo mu neke činjenice o dojenju.
Muka mi je gledat takve priloge.
ps
Mi bočicu nemamo i pijemo na čašu i ciku, korporacijama srdačan pozdrav!

----------


## njokica

Potpisujem! Mada nisam gledala spomenuti prilog (tv se kod nas pali uglavnom oko 6 popodne   :Rolling Eyes:  ) ali i meni bi bila muka da sam to gledala   :Rolling Eyes:

----------

